
Paul Graham still does not offer HTTPS on his site - TekMol
https://paulgraham.com
======
TekMol
And HN still is made from tables.

Somehow I find this "only do what matters, if it works it's good enough"
approach pretty cool.

~~~
abacadaba
Until Chrome stops supporting tables..

This site can’t provide a secure connectionpaulgraham.com uses an unsupported
protocol. ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH

